# Tokai 38 Special - $425 - Ottawa (Facebook)



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The logo was painted over but if @Frenchy99 doesn't already own one, he might just be willing to overlook that.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

LOL its a 38 special.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> LOL its a 38 special.
> View attachment 355565


I just went by the ad.
Thread title fixed.


----------

